# AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS - 2015



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS 2015*

It's time to vote for your choices for the Autometrix Audi Driver International awards again. Last year the _TT Forum_ _(yes the "club" category does include forums!)_ won Gold for the communications category (*see here*) - let's see if we can all pull this off again this year!

In particular, members would appreciate your vote for the following categories:

● *16 - Events - TT Forum* - as a community for promoting and organising the best TT events throughout the year from our Events section.

● *17 - Communications - TT Forum* - for facilitating and having the best communications between TT owning members - that's what a forum is all about.

● *18 - Information - TT Forum* - for providing the best information, help and advice to TT owning members - a great technical and community supporting resource.

*This is of course a vote for yourselves as you make the TT Forum the great community resource it is.* All the technical information, advice, chat, friendship, organisation, help and support is provided by you the membership - as contributors to this community you should all have and deserve this recognition.

● Please also consider our many well known traders and forum contributors who provide independent sales and services including aftermarket performance parts, remaps, accessories and insurance. Some of them are very well know to us and provide excellent personal service independent of Audi.

● The TT Owners Club would also appreciate your vote.

For clarification: The TT Forum and TT Owners Club are actually two separate organisations so you may wish to carefully consider this when voting.

*The TT Forum* has over 53,000 registered members with around 800 users on line each day enjoying free access and support from 15 years of members' accumulated knowledge and experience on a public forum, including; 310,000 discussion topics, dedicated TT sections, community organised meets, discounts and group buys, protected market place and comprehensive technical guides, managed and run day to day by volunteers from its own content generating membership.

*The TT Owners Club* is supported by the TT Forum which provides free publicity for the club and a forum communication facility for its members who pay the club a membership fee for their award winning magazine and to support club events and activities organised by the club and reps, including member benefits and with the club's own private forum managed by member committee.

Both organisations are eligible for nomination for these awards and represent a great mutually supportive TT community.

Vote here (closing date 9th July): 
http://www.autometrix.co.uk/ADI/adivoteform.html

Many thanks - the TT Forum


----------

